# Lets see your fuel surge tanks



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

BakBer and I are in the process of building mine, and Id like to see what you guys have come up with for your surge tanks.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

ive got a 5" aluminum pipe thats capped on both ends and has fittings at the top and bottom








ill try to get a picture this weekend...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (ValveCoverGasket)*

Thanks, id appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Since VR6chris dosen't get on here much anymore here is his. Pretty sure it was 3in pipe


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (05JettaGLXVR6)*

were thinking of mounting it in the engine bay, but that one under the car looks pretty clean


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

heres another picture of the surge tank showing all the lines, etc.
tim was right, it was 3 in. pipe x 9" long.
and tim, im still on, just dont post as much anymore.










_Modified by vr6chris at 9:52 AM 7-18-2009_


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (vr6chris)*

























4" aluminum 9" long comes out to 1/2 gallon.


----------



## jaubs87 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (broke_rado)*

I was just wondering what the purpose is on these surge tanks I've never delt with fuel setups like these before


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_were thinking of mounting it in the engine bay

























94volkswagen aka Harris the "Bosnian MacGuyver" in his R32 turbo


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (Tom Long)*

thanks Tom, thats EXACTLY what i was looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (jaubs87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaubs87* »_I was just wondering what the purpose is on these surge tanks I've never delt with fuel setups like these before

I've always thought they were for extra fuel so you wont starve the motor while turning hard or something.


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

Here's a couple of mine...


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (radoboy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (pileofredparts)*

How beneficial would it be to run stock -6 lines to and from the a surge tank in the bay with a 2L+ tank and a 044 pump? Would that increase the safety margin vs a 044 inline with larger lines on a 1.8t running a 35r?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (cincyTT)*

its whether the stock pump can fill as fast or faster than the 044 sucking out of surge. it would prob be better than just an inline but id put the surge under the car if possible.


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (jaubs87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaubs87* »_I was just wondering what the purpose is on these surge tanks I've never delt with fuel setups like these before

x2


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (GTIMaxx)*

as stated before, to prevent fuel starvation from hard turning or accelerating.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (vr6chris)*

it looks like they all have 4 lines?
so the top one is from the intank pump?
the bottom one out is main pump feed?
the two small top ones are return from the FPR and back to the tank?


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

My reason for running a surge tank is because the main fuel pump I am running is designed to be gravity fed. Fuel pumps push alot better than they pull, and some (FuelLab, SX, Aeromotive etc) are designed to be gravity fed (so they don't suck fuel in very well). Rather than attach fittings to the stock tank (more on this in a bit), or run a fuel cell, I opted to run a surge tank. 
The surge tank is fed by the OEM in tank pump via a -6 line. This provides a high volume low pressure feed to the surge tank, which in turn provides a -10AN gravity feed to my main pump. After the return, fuel is put back into the surge, and when the surge is full another fitting on top provides a -6 back to the OEM fuel cap return. 
A surge tank is helpful in this situation, because simply taping the OEM tank to provide a gravity feed does not provide protection during cornering or hard acceleration when low fuel levels come into play. The same can be said for most drop in replacement pumps. The OEM pump is a dual stage pump with ~50cc plastic reservoir surrounding it. If the bottom pickup goes dry during hard cornering/low fuel levels, it feeds from the plastic reservoir using its 2nd stage. Most aftermarket drop in pumps don't have this capability, so you can run into starvation problems during low fuel levels/cornering/hard accel. A surge retains the OEM safeguards, yet can still provide a reservoir from which to gravity feed large secondary pumps.


----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (radoboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_
The surge tank is fed by the OEM in tank pump via a -6 line. 

Do you have a pic or info on the parts you used to do this?
I got the material for my tank today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (pileofredparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pileofredparts* »_
Do you have a pic or info on the parts you used to do this?
I got the material for my tank today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't think I have any pics but I can dig around. It's been a while but I just ran fuel line from the OEM feed/return on the cap (~5/16" iirc), and converted this to -6 to the surge tank. I have the -10AN at the lowest point and angled to force all available fuel in the surge tank to feed the SX pump. The feed from the OEM pump is at the top of the surge tank, and the bleed off from the surge back to the OEM tank is next to that..also at the highest point.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Lets see your fuel surge tanks (radoboy)*

Is the tank cambered between the feed and return in any way?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

no


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

i hate to reiterate things too much but just so i understand this.
there are three fitting on top:
1.return from fpr
2.return to oem tank from surge
3.feed from oem tank
and one fitting on the bottom:
4.feed to inline pump
correct?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (smugfree3)*

the only main one you need on top is the return to the stock tank. I put the fill from the stock pump directly over the feed for the 044 pumps and then i have the return from the FPR coming in from the side shooting straight at the feed for the 044 also.
the 2 bungs in the middle are to and from the stock pump, side bung is return from the FPR








on the bottom side is the feed for the 044(inline pumps) and side is the return for the FPR again.








kinda dark pic but less cluttered from the above....
bottom are the feeds for the 044 inlines, on the top are the feed and return to the stock pump, and on the right side is the FPR return.










_Modified by broke_rado at 8:04 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Due to my lack of tig skills/lack of proper tools i went with a generic surge tank luckly it all fits pretty well and if nothing else it all looks the part. Probably not the most efficient or well designed but shoulf get the job done

















Snd yes i could hsve just used s union fitting from tank to pump (which i hsve s few spares) but didnt have a 90* to male -6 and was on a roll with making lines so i went with what i had http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*

thats actually how ours is probably going to turn out


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_Due to my lack of tig skills/lack of proper tools i went with a generic surge tank luckly it all fits pretty well and if nothing else it all looks the part. Probably not the most efficient or well designed but shoulf get the job done










Whats your setup Ted? I wanted to run basically the same setup to help keep from leaning out with a 35r with some e85 mixed in with 93. I want to run stock -6 to tank/return and then either -8 or -10 from tank to 044 pump and then to fuel rail keeping stock fuel pump intank. Trying to avoid needing to go with a intank 255lph walbro and/or twin walbros after the tank for only the occational high psi setup (550-600whp).


----------

